# Frecuencia utilizada en PWM en motor de DC



## pepechip (Ene 22, 2009)

¿cual seria la frecuencia ideal para controlar la velocidad de  cualquier motor de DC mediante el sistema PWM?


----------



## DMag00 (Ene 22, 2009)

Eso depende de las especificaciones del fabricante.

Revisa antes el DATA SHEET de tu motor y si es un servomotor deberías encontrar facilmente a que frecuencia del PWM trabaja.


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 23, 2009)

La frecuencia debe ser suficientemente alta para que:


 No provoque ruido audible (si es que a uno le molesta) -> mayor a 15...20 KHz
 No se anule la corriente en el motor (no entre en conducción discontínua). Puede pasar en motores chicos, en los grandes por la gran inductancia propia del motor no es importante. También se puede solucionar agregando inductor en serie con el motor. A bajas velocidades (ciclo de trabajo pequeño) puede ser necesario aumentar la frecuencia de pwm para no entrar en conducción discontinua. En otras palabras, mayores frecuencias de pwm nos permitirán regular velocidades más bajas usando el mismo algoritmo de control, sin que el motor esté arrancando/parando constantemente.

pero tampoco queremos la frecuencia de pwm muy alta porque:


Se genera más ruido eléctrico en el sistema.
Hay mayores pérdidas de conmutación/menor eficiencia en el elemento de control (puente H, transistor...). Esto suele limitar la frecuencia de operación en los puentes H integrados al orden de los 100 KHz.

Eso es lo que me viene a la mente ahora, puede haber algún otro factor a considerar.
Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 23, 2009)

Desmonte un taladro a bateria que disponia de un regulador de velocidad y la frecuencia de trabajo es de aproximadamente 4Khz. 
Quiero diseñar un regulador de velocidad con un display indicador de 2 digitos para cualquier motor de CC, y un selector mediante 2 pulsadores o un encoder, y pensaba utilizar 4Khz.
Dicho regulador tambien se podia utilizar para regular la intensidad de un lampara o resistencia calefactora.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 23, 2009)

El rango de 5Khz hasta 15Khz es muy bueno pero ojo si es para trabajo pesado (cargas de torque constante) se recomiendan frecuencias de 5 Khz por dejado pero con el sacrificio del ruido audible.Si vas a usar frecuencias por encima de 10 Khz y tiempos de desaceleracion muy cortos (por debajo de 5 seg) se requiere un sistema de frenado dinamico por resistencia para mitigar la regeneración de voltaje generada por el motor que puede causar daños en la etapa de potencia de tu circuito.

Saludos


----------

